# Columbia University 2010



## Silverlenz (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey Guys,

I just submitted my Columbia University's application for the new Creative Producing MFA and it feels so good. Anyways, now I must wait and see what happens. Did anyone else on here decide to apply? Who here applied to the Directing/ Screenwriting track?

SilverLenz


----------



## ragless (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm finishing off my application as I write this!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Silverlenz (Dec 1, 2009)

Good Luck to you ragless. What track are you applying to? Are you applying anywhere else?

SilverLenz


----------



## ragless (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm doing NYU and Columbia for Directing


----------



## Silverlenz (Dec 1, 2009)

Wow, there aren't many people on these boards applying to the new Creative Producing MFA. I wonder if Columbia will try and feel all of the spots because it's their first year of the program. 

SilverLenz


----------



## Impossible Protagonist (Dec 1, 2009)

I applied to the MFA program as a screenwriter. One of my rec's is from the professor who headed the screenwriting program there, so I'm hoping that will put me in the running.
Fingers crossed.


----------



## wyy123 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hey, new here,

I applied to the Creative Producing program.  I think I might die from waiting to hear from schools though, and it's barely December.


----------



## Silverlenz (Dec 13, 2009)

I also applied to the creative producing track Wyy123. I feel you pain. Would you mind sharing your background?


----------



## wyy123 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm from Mississippi, not exactly film central.  I've been making films and writing screenplays since I was about 11 but I've loved movies for as long as I can remember.  Most of my early memories are of watching films.  My family isn't too big into me trying to be a filmmaker, but I'm finally going at it on my own.  I got a BBA in Business Management and a BA in English this past May and I'll have an MBA by June.  

I'm really just ready to wake up knowing that I get to learn about and make films.  Is that what you were looking for in background or were you looking for something more film-ish?


----------



## Silverlenz (Dec 14, 2009)

That was perfect. Thanks for the introduction. You should check out the chatroom. Lately there has been a lot of traffic. 

Take care.
Silverlenz


----------



## Silverlenz (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey guys I was wondering if any of your guys also applied to the MFA in Creative Producing? Also, I wanted to share this with you guys? I sent them and email today.

SilverLenz
------------

Notification of Application Receipt
You will not receive notification confirming receipt of your application, fee, or materials.

Three weeks after you have submitted your application to the Admissions Office, you may request a tracking number by emailing application-arts@columbia.edu. Please enter "Application ID Request" in the subject of the email and include your name, Social Security number (or date of birth), and the program and concentration to which you have applied.

After receiving your tracking number, you may use it to verify the materials we have received by visiting http://admissions.columbia.edu.

Applicants should note that due to the high volume of applications received, the School of the Arts cannot answer individual written or telephoned queries regarding the arrival of letters, application packets, recommendations, transcripts, or other materials.

Once an application has been submitted, no substitutions, alterations, or additions to portfolio materials can be accepted. Applicants should therefore make sure that all submissions included in the application packet are complete and final


----------



## silverlain (Jan 4, 2010)

> Originally posted by Silverlenz:
> Hey guys I was wondering if any of your guys also applied to the MFA in Creative Producing? Also, I wanted to share this with you guys? I sent them and email today.
> 
> SilverLenz
> ...




i've done this about a week ago but hasn't received anything from columbia... i'm just going to assume they haven't sent me anything because they were in their winter break.


----------



## Silverlenz (Jan 4, 2010)

Yea I did the same thing and haven't received word yet. You're probably right. 


SilverLenz


----------



## Jay Drose (Jan 4, 2010)

They cashed my check on the 22nd of Dec. so I know they at least opened my materials for filing.


----------



## Silverlenz (Jan 5, 2010)

Jay,

What did you apply for at Columbia? How did you feel about your submissions?

SilverLenz


----------



## ragless (Jan 5, 2010)

They just sent me an e-mail saying they have all my materials except for a recommendation. Scary! But at least I know they received the stuff...


----------



## Silverlenz (Jan 5, 2010)

When did you send the original email to admissions? I've sent two emails and haven't revieved a word. Are they going to allow you to send another recommendation letter? Are you nervous?

Silverlenz


----------



## ragless (Jan 5, 2010)

I didn't send them a letter. They e-mailed me telling me that it was missing. 

I'm not too nervous because the missing letter was from a Columbia film professor, so at least they know him!


----------



## Silverlenz (Jan 5, 2010)

Sorry about that. I thought you sent the same email that Silverlain and I sent in order to get a tracking number to track the progress of your application.

SilverLenz


----------



## brittak (Jan 7, 2010)

Has anyone received their Application ID yet? It's been over a week since I requested mine and so far, no word. How long did it take before you heard from them?


----------



## Silverlenz (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm in the same boat and haven't heard anyting from them. I did mine two weeks ago. Keep us posted if you recieve yours soon.

SilverLenz


----------



## Silverlenz (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey guys I just got an email with my application Id and a link to track my application. Did anyone get the same email?

SilverLenz


----------



## brittak (Jan 8, 2010)

I got mine, too!

Looks like they received all my materials, so now it's just a long, slow wait. Awesome.


----------



## Kretze (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi Guys! I am new here!
I applied last year to Columbia and AFI and got accepted (At Columbia after being waitlisted) but just could not make it because of the money.
I am from Spain and this year I am reapplying to the MFA in Film. I got my ID last week, but just don't know when are they going to say something about the interviews. Does anybody know?

it's great to talk to you guys!
good luck!


----------



## Ananas (Jan 11, 2010)

I received a tracking number last week. They responded almost immediately after I sent them an email. Following my package, I found everything to be in order -they had received everything.


----------



## Silverlenz (Jan 11, 2010)

Kretze,

What is your background/Stats? Is this your first time applying to film school? How do you feel about your Columbia application? Also, what track did you apply for? I applied for the MFA in Creative Producing. I was happy to find out that they received all my materials.

Silverlenz


----------



## Kretze (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey Silverlenz!
Now I am still living in Spain working as a screenwriter and enhancing my experience as a director (I just completed the editing of a music video for Universal Spain). I applied last year to Columbia and AFI and got accepted (At Columbia after being waitlisted) but just could not make it because of the money. Now I have a scholarship and I am applying to other programs, but Columbia is one of my favourites (MFA in Film Screenwrting/Directing).

Yeah, they recieved all my materials also, and now I am focusing on new projects here in Spain (short films and music videos mostly) while I wait for the answers, which is always a very anxious process...

It's nice to share this stuff with you guys!

good luck to you all!


----------



## Cathy Chang (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi guys, I'm also applying to Columbia 2010 Fall, trying screenwriting/directing.And I'm from China~I've got my application ID some ten days ago, now just in the long and anxious waiting...It seems that the interview notice will arrive as early as late Feb.because the status site says that all the received materials will be evaluated as they are after Jan.31...


----------



## surrealfrog (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi, Cathy, I'm also from China. So glad to see u here! Would you mind to share some general background information with me, and besides columbia, which other schools did you apply? If you don't like to share in public, just send a private message to me, if you'd like, maybe we could chat on MSN


----------



## Silverlenz (Jan 21, 2010)

Cathy,

Where did you see that? I must have missed that. Could you forward me the link? I can't wait to late feb/early march. How are you holding up?


----------



## MatthewMoses (Jan 21, 2010)

Submission fee's waived for today and tomorrow. GET YOUR FILMS IN NOW!


----------



## Cathy Chang (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi Silverlenz?

That note is just above the "required materials" box on your status site, and it says "after Jan 30, 2001", which I assume there's a mistake of the year. The date is concerning about film, writing and theatre. I remembered some posts here saying that last year they had the interview around late Feb.


----------



## Suzako (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey Columbia applicants,

While I'm sure timing varies from year to year and person to person, last year I was first contacted about an interview in late February and was actually interviewed in late March.  So sadly, there's still some nail-biting to go!

Hang in there!


----------



## Silverlenz (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks for the info Suzako. 

SilverLenz


----------

